#ubuntu-scientists 2014-05-26
<Aleo> Hello.   I could not log in to the pad.ubuntu website
<belkinsa> Right, I know.  I'm going to figure out what is the problem.
<belkinsa> Oh, Aleo.  Do you know how to make a sandbox wiki page?
<Aleo> I have been looking for information, can you point me to a resource that you know of
<belkinsa> Sure.
<belkinsa> I forgot to give you some info after the meeting.  My bad.
<belkinsa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SandboxPages
<belkinsa> Example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa/sandbox
<Aleo> Ah, excellent!  I will start there.   If I have questions I may ask you again.   Sorry for the trouble
<belkinsa> It's alright, there is no trouble.  Asking questions when you are not sure is the best thing to do.
<belkinsa> Template page, if you need it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuScientists/Template
<belkinsa> But make sure you copy that page not edit it.
<belkinsa> It's in that dropdown menu.
<Aleo> Ok, I think I got it.   Thanks for the help.   For now I have setup my own sandbox.
<Aleo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/aleolivat/sandbox
<Aleo> Here I can edit and change freely, correct?
<belkinsa> Not a problem.  You can also make subpages /sandbox/page
<belkinsa> Yup.
<belkinsa> Perfect for drafts.
<Aleo> I am not sure of the name but when you edit, you have to use markdown or something like that, correct?
<belkinsa> Yeah, it's some form of markdown.  You have a small guide on the bottom of that edit page and there is a link to a larger one.
<Aleo> Yes, I was trying to study the text from Ubuntu women's wiki.   It is similar to the one I was using for Ghost blogging platform.
<belkinsa> I used a markdown that is close what MoinMoin has too.
<belkinsa> You think that page that you are working on could like a sitemap for the team pages?
<Aleo> link directly to the team pages?  I think I can
<belkinsa> Yeah.  Like I what I started on the homepage (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuScientists)
<Aleo> Ah, ok.   No problem
<Aleo> I can
<belkinsa> But more in that Ubuntu Women format.
<belkinsa> Of their Ubuntu Wiki page format*
<Aleo> Yes, I will do that.
<belkinsa> Since that links back to the Ubuntu Women Wiki.
<belkinsa> Cool, thanks.
<Aleo> Ok, I will finish tomorrow.  It is time to sleep here in Japan.
<Aleo> Domo Arigato!    どうもありがとう！
<belkinsa> Alright, you have no deadline, unless you want one.  and slaapwel.
<belkinsa> Mr. Roboto
<Aleo> Haha, Have an excellent day!
<belkinsa> You too.
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-05-29
<Aleo> Hello Belkinsa!   Everything ok?
<Aleo> I finished the first draft
<Aleo> please check it and give me your opinion
<Aleo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/aleolivat/sandbox
<Aleo> Whenever you have time of course
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-05-31
<Aleo> Hello Belkinsa are you there
